# Advice on snacks and managing feeling low



## RuthJ (Apr 27, 2010)

My 12 year old daughter has had type 1 diabetes for 18 months and has made the transition from primary to secondary school in that time.  She has done really well and we are very proud of her.  She manages things very well by carb counting and swimming 3 or 4 times a week.  We have hit a sticky point with her as she is using glucotabs when she is feeling low but is not when she is actually low.  This happens whilst she is in class as she is frightened of dropping and having a hypo.  She is using them when her blood sugars are around 5.  I think this makes her feel safe.  

The added problem now is that she has a brace fitted and is struggling to eat, she is also fussy with her food and I struggle to find snacks she can easily eat in class.  School are very good with her and eating in class is not an issue.  

Does anyone have any advice or snack ideas?


----------



## jimmysmum (Apr 27, 2010)

I can understand her not wanting a hypo in class it must be a horrible thought at secondary school ago, our son is going up in Sept and we are dreading it, although im sure it'll all be fine in the end.

What about some of the smallest fruit juice cartons? I think there around 10g of carbs per 100ml (ish) or even a small bottle where she can unscrew the lid have a large swig and put it away, must be difficult with a brace x


----------



## jimmysmum (Apr 27, 2010)

dont know why i typed 'ago' it doesnt fit, maybe im loosing it lol x


----------



## Heidi (Apr 27, 2010)

Ross has small cans of coke - the mixer size ones - which he drinks when he's having a hypo. His school have a different system though - if he feels low he goes to the medical room (always staffed by two 1st aiders), tests his blood and they won't let him leave the room unless he's within range. His cans of drink, spare glucotabs and spare cereal bars are all kept there - he carries glucotabs and cereal bars all the time as well. 

Would your daughter's school be happy with her swigging a drink? I know it's not ideal - particularly with a brace too, but in this case blood sugar comes before teeth! 

Heidi


----------

